# CP- Jonathan Montpetit on CTV- Van Doos "rattled" "resistant to patrol"



## Cloud Cover (31 Oct 2009)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20091030/soldier_killed_091030/20091030?hub=TopStoriesV2


Mr. Montpetit is claiming that the latest KIA in Afghanistan has caused the outgoing "Van Doo's [to become] "rattled".  He further claims the Van Doos have become "resistant to going on patrol, officers taking their place to ease the psychological burden."

If this is not 100 percent true, I presume this guy will be issuing a change of story quite soon?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (31 Oct 2009)

Interesting.

Maybe he is misunderstood as Officers Wo,Sgt,Mcpl usually aid in giving AO famil's if time/situation permits.Maybe overhearing a few guys at Canada house saying they are happy they were not heading out with the incoming guys sparked this false comment.

Or a young officer saying that "at least you don't have to out"To his young guys in a jovial manner.
As for the winter months being slow....I didnt remember it that way at all.


----------



## SeanNewman (31 Oct 2009)

As soon as their Spandex gets back from the Afghan laundry service they'll be back on their game.


----------



## mover1 (1 Nov 2009)

I didn't see them wearing any spandex when I was hauling them out. But I think that they watch too many veintnam war films as there was an overabundance of helmet graffitti.
It looked really lame.


----------



## SeanNewman (1 Nov 2009)

Yeah, helmet graffiti is pretty lame.  

Everyone knows that _real_ soldiers get non-regulation arm patches made up at Afghan tailors.


----------



## mover1 (1 Nov 2009)

the German PX just sells them for five bucks now. 
mine said "my other ride is your mom" quite fitting when we were hauling troops in and out and most of them were as old as my own kids.


----------



## GAP (1 Nov 2009)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Yeah, helmet graffiti is pretty lame.
> 
> Everyone knows that _real_ soldiers get non-regulation arm patches made up at Afghan tailors.



How Yuppish......where's the creativity/ the statement.....left with some anonymous wit cause you couldn't think of something to put on your helmet...?


----------



## SeanNewman (1 Nov 2009)

GAP,

No, those guys are pretty high-speed.  You'd bring them whatever idea you wanted, whether it was a JPEG or a sketch, and they'd make a patch out of it.

We had everything under the sun from the guys in 2 Platoon having "Double Deuce" with dice, to KAF-dudes with "Powerpoint Ranger" tabs.


----------



## Jungle (1 Nov 2009)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> We had everything under the sun from the guys in 2 Platoon having "Double Deuce" with dice, to KAF-dudes with "Powerpoint Ranger" tabs.



Which goes to prove that "lame" can also come with velcro backing...  :


----------



## SeanNewman (1 Nov 2009)

That's the whole point!  As long as you keep it subtle, it's poking fun at the Dutch who go around with giant colourful Wiley Coyote and Homer Simpson patches.


----------



## mover1 (2 Nov 2009)

Nothing wrong with a  "morale patch" to add a little fun to the mundane.  And if some creature without a sense of humour comes by and takes offence to your patch then you can rip it off. and place a more appropriate one up. 
(Been there doen that got the patch to prove it)
Which is a lot easier to do than the artwork on a helmet cover.


----------

